# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Zone e lire ! Emisioni me i mire apo thjesht me i ndjekur ?

## Pratolini

Te gjithe jemi te ndergjegjshem per superaudiencen e emisionit Zone e Lire !
Por a do te thote kjo qe ky eshte produksioni me serioz dhe i realizuar i medias vizive shqiptare ?!!  Kerkoj mendimin tuaj (nese mundet te argumentuar )

----------


## AlbaneZ

Per mua nuk qendrojne asnjera nga mundesite qe jane shfaqur aty.I ndjekur mund te jete shume por jo me i ndjekuri nga te gjithe.Po ashtu nuk eshte emisioni me i mire.Aty trajtohen shume tema te ndryshme dhe interesante,por disa jane dhe shume bajate ,kot me kot,per te plotesuar emisionin dhe orarin qe ka ne dispozicion.Ka plot emisione dhe spektakle me te bukura dhe me te ndjekura se zone e lire.

Ciao

----------


## 100% BRUNE-BABY

mua me pelqen!
se shoh na fillimi ne fund po shoh vetem kengetaret!
me pelqejne!
po ai gazetari eshte teper banal!

----------


## Fabio_gr

per mendimin tim duhet ndonjehere edhe te flasesh pa dorashka ose te flasesh gjuhen e perditshme edhe ne emision(nuk them te behet balte fare)aty trajtohen shume tema te dites dhe jetes shqiptare pse jo mos ta ndjekesh nje emision te tille kur a permban nga pak te gjitha fushat e jetes!aty ke humorin kengetare,politakanet qe ne vet i kemi zgjedhur  :perqeshje: p 
nejse shkurt mua me pelqen si emision...kaq kisha ....ufffffff

----------


## Gerrard

> mua me pelqen!
> se shoh na fillimi ne fund po shoh vetem kengetaret!
> me pelqejne!
> po ai gazetari eshte teper banal!


*Pershendetje!!

Ai banaliteti dhe ajo e hequra si naiv e ben me interesant ate emision, nuk mund ta quaja si emisioni me te mire pasi eshte "OPINION", "SHQIP", Ke emisione dhe spktakle si "PORTOKALLI", "ZIP" qe as i afrohet ne tematika dhe ne formulimin e pyetjeve te emisioni "ZONE E LIRE", ne ate orar dhe ne ate dite qe eshte ai emision ndiqet pasi nuk ka pasuri me spektakle te tjera dhe ka marr famen.

Kalofshi Mire

T-B*

----------


## LAINA

Eshte thjesht nje emision i ndjekur, nuk u afrohet dhe aq shume emisioneve te mire....

----------


## LlaCiPaCi

Jo thjesht eshte nje emision progresist, Ka shume gjera qe te lene per te deshiruar...gjithsesi ka tendence realiste ne temat e folura aty.

----------

